# Don Bradman Cricket



## puneet785 (May 27, 2014)

Guys , what about Don Bradman cricket game?
when it will come for PC ?
eagerly waiting for it .
can only wathch you tube videos...
Any updates


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 27, 2014)

Here's some good news for you : 
*m.ign.com/articles/2014/05/22/don-bradman-cricket-14-hitting-pc-in-june


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2014)

I Hope Big Ant wont Disappoint like 555 Studios.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 27, 2014)

^ They wont , it is already released on Xbox 360 / PS3 and looks good .

It will release on 26th June on PC (Both Retail and Steam) 

Don Bradman Cricket 14 Staeam


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 27, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ They wont , it is already released on Xbox *260* / PS3 and looks good .


*360


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 28, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> *360



Thanks .... Corrected ! (I was in a hurry  )


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 5, 2014)

I wonder whether will this game have LAN?  Because I don't know any cricket game had LAN?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

Did anyone buy this game? How's this running on pc? Is the controller compulsory?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I wonder whether will this game have LAN?  Because I don't know any cricket game had LAN?



It has 2 player offline and online multiplayer , means you can connect a second controller and play with a friend offline .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Did anyone buy this game? How's this running on pc? Is the controller compulsory?



Game is awesome , runs stable on pc , Pc version is better than the consoles. Yes the controller is absolutely necessary .


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 28, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> It has 2 player offline and online multiplayer , means you can connect a second controller and play with a friend offline .



Great.. Did u buy the game ? It has freaking price of Rs. 4K

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> Game is awesome , runs stable on pc , Pc version is better than the consoles. Yes the controller is absolutely necessary .



Any cheap controller will work or do need expensive xbox controllers ?


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 29, 2014)

game is overprice imo , 999rs would have been a perfect price


----------



## puli44 (Jul 1, 2014)

the game is  awesome ..first felt like playing real game.Initially thought controller will be difficult to play but its Quite easy than using keyboard


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 1, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> > Any cheap controller will work or do need expensive xbox controllers ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any cheap controller will work  .


----------



## puli44 (Jul 3, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Great.. Did u buy the game ? It has freaking price of Rs. 4K
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yes all controller will work..im using cheap one only Enter Gpv


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 3, 2014)

puli44 said:


> yes all controller will work..im using cheap one only Enter Gpv



Mine broke , ordered a replacement .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

Some screenies would be welcome of this game from those playing it.


----------



## sainath (Jul 4, 2014)

Here are some screenshots. Game play is quite better than earlier cricket games. Thumbs up for Online. Gfx are better than Ashes Cricket 2009. I got 60fps with full high settings on 1080P monitor but there are some frame drops which are noticeable. Too much expensive.

*i.imgur.com/oAAAIed.png
*i.imgur.com/T4EVj6i.png
*i.imgur.com/ccaH3sf.png
*i.imgur.com/KdpejTo.png
*i.imgur.com/894jixM.png
*i.imgur.com/xWclgZy.png
*i.imgur.com/jtdfJ0F.png
*i.imgur.com/sZBA0ss.png


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

Does it have real player names or changed names ??


----------



## puli44 (Jul 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Does it have real player names or changed names ??



Nope it dont have real names and not sure how to get original sqauds ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Does it have real player names or changed names ??






puli44 said:


> Nope it dont have real names and not sure how to get original sqauds ?



Game doesn't have official ICC License , therefore it cant have real player names . But when you first run the game it will ask you that "Do you want to replace all teams with community made teams" , just click yes and it will update the correct name and updated roster of all teams , plus from cricket academy you can manually chose what players or team you want to have in your game , you can make any team or any player yourself and put it up online through the game itself . You see the Cricket Academy was released in 2013 in which users could make their players , umpires , rosters , teams and put in online and other people could vote on their work . The best voted teams are added automatically when you click yes (when it asks on running game for first time) .

As far as ICC License is concerned I am sure they will rethink and give this franchise the license as the last game of the Ashes series (Current License holder) , Ashes Cricket 13 was so bad , that it was recalled back by the developers 2 days after release and people who bought got a refund , steam threw it out of its library after 1 day , saying this game hurts the image of steam .

*P.S.* If anyhow you missed the "Replace all teams" popup when the game first ran and you do not have real names of players then , Just start the game , in the menu go to Don Bradman Cricket Academy , then select teams , inside you will find an option called replace all teams , it will ask you do you really want to do it , click yes and wait for some minutes while it downloads the teams , the download time is dependent on your Internet speed , for 512 kBps it will take like 7-8 minutes .


----------



## puli44 (Jul 4, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Game doesn't have official ICC License , therefore it cant have real player names . But when you first run the game it will ask you that "Do you want to replace all teams with community made teams" , just click yes and it will update the correct name and updated roster of all teams , plus from cricket academy you can manually chose what players or team you want to have in your game , you can make any team or any player yourself and put it up online through the game itself . You see the Cricket Academy was released in 2013 in which users could make their players , umpires , rosters , teams and put in online and other people could vote on their work . The best voted teams are added automatically when you click yes (when it asks on running game for first time) .
> 
> As far as ICC License is concerned I am sure they will rethink and give this franchise the license as the last game of the Ashes series (Current License holder) , Ashes Cricket 13 was so bad , that it was recalled back by the developers 2 days after release and people who bought got a refund , steam threw it out of its library after 1 day , saying this game hurts the image of steam .
> 
> *P.S.* If anyhow you missed the "Replace all teams" popup when the game first ran and you do not have real names of players then , Just start the game , in the menu go to Don Bradman Cricket Academy , then select teams , inside you will find an option called replace all teams , it will ask you do you really want to do it , click yes and wait for some minutes while it downloads the teams , the download time is dependent on your Internet speed , for 512 kBps it will take like 7-8 minutes .



will check it today ..thanks


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 4, 2014)

Any workaround for keyboard playing ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 4, 2014)

sainath said:


> Here are some screenshots. Game play is quite better than earlier cricket games. Thumbs up for Online. Gfx are better than Ashes Cricket 2009. I got 60fps with full high settings on 1080P monitor but there are some frame drops which are noticeable. Too much expensive.



How is the gameplay compared to Ashes 2009.
That is the only cricket game I thought was decent.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 4, 2014)

More Screenies

IPL 
*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot53png_zps8376ded1.jpg

DRS System
*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot56png_zps92a69a23.jpg

*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot57png_zps13e7aadf.jpg

*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot58png_zps45e70a46.jpg

Jadeja 
*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot67png_zps09295169.jpg

Harbhajan Singh
*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot68png_zpsead00aab.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> Any workaround for keyboard playing ?



There's No point in doing this. The Control scheme of the Game requires Analog sticks control in bowling, Batting, Fielding etc. Just Buy cheap controllers and you are good to go.

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> How is the gameplay compared to Ashes 2009.
> That is the only cricket game I thought was decent.



Forget about the previous Cricket game titles and This is a Fresh Concept in Cricket and it feels wonderful. I really enjoyed each and every aspect of the game. 

Sometimes the Umpires makes mistakes too, dont hesitate to Review it and it may be reversed. And Also YOU HAVE TO APPEAL in order to get LBW dismissal, its so realistic.


----------



## sainath (Jul 5, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How is the gameplay compared to Ashes 2009.
> That is the only cricket game I thought was decent.



Gameplay is better than Ashes 2009. I just love to play this game because of Online and Career mode.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 5, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any workaround for keyboard playing ?



No . Buy a cheap controller , controller is the only way to play this game .

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> How is the gameplay compared to Ashes 2009.
> That is the only cricket game I thought was decent.



Nothing , I repeat Nothing comes close to the awesomeness of this game . This game has a steep learning curve something which was missing from all earlier cricket games .


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 5, 2014)

I downloaded it and very dissapointed that keyboard is not supported and you need a controller to play the game damn.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> I downloaded it and very dissapointed that keyboard is not supported and you need a controller to play the game damn.



Good thing I own a controller.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ordered a controller for this game.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 5, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> I downloaded it and very dissapointed that keyboard is not supported and you need a controller to play the game damn.



Its written in Big Bold letters on the game's steam page that you need a controller to play the game.


----------



## puli44 (Jul 5, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> I downloaded it and very dissapointed that keyboard is not supported and you need a controller to play the game damn.



buy any cheap controller ,game is very good


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 5, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Ordered a controller for this game.



Me too, a decision you wont regret


----------



## Aakarshan (Jul 14, 2014)

Can anyone upload this game on website like mediafire or something to download?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2014)

Aakarshan said:


> Can anyone upload this game on website like mediafire or something to download?


Rofl!!!
You serious???


----------



## puneet785 (Sep 9, 2014)

Do we know how to take close catches , like spinner with closing fielder. and catch and bowl with same fast bowler.???????


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 10, 2014)

puneet785 said:


> Do we know how to take close catches , like spinner with closing fielder. and catch and bowl with same fast bowler.???????


Right analog stick. Same as ordinary catches.


----------



## puneet785 (Sep 22, 2014)

how to get proper inswing from outside offstump to off stump. Everytime i tried Inswing it deviates from middle and leg to outside leg.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 22, 2014)

When releasing the ball push the right analog stick towards the direction of where the first slip would be (for right hand batsmen). 

P.S. Its not that easy .


----------



## puneet785 (Sep 22, 2014)

for batting any tips .... i get dismissed to easily , catch and all. hw to hit slog sweep


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 23, 2014)

It's all about timing man. Use net practice to perfect your timing


----------



## puneet785 (Oct 10, 2014)

can you suggest cheapest and best controller for game ? my friend need that .


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 10, 2014)

One of my friend purchased a joystick instead of a controller. Is the game playable with that too ?


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Is anyone still playing this game ?? I am into my 2nd Year in career mode( started as amateur difficulty)..Batting is getting harder.. My avg. in all 3 formats( county, P40 & t20) is around 20.. 1st year was very easy..

& also how to spin bowl ?? i use a local gamepad ( quantum quantum qhm 7468-2v)..I have no idea how to activate the spin meter.. :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

Aakarshan said:


> Can anyone upload this game on website like mediafire or something to download?



Flipkart was selling the Limited edition for Rs 200.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

^^199 to be precise


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 21, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> One of my friend purchased a joystick instead of a controller. Is the game playable with that too ?



Yes.. It even works with cheap 'Enter' gamepad!!

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Flipkart was selling the Limited edition for Rs 200.





$hadow said:


> ^^199 to be precise



Damn... Missed it!..

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> Is anyone still playing this game ?? I am into my 2nd Year in career mode( started as amateur difficulty)..Batting is getting harder.. My avg. in all 3 formats( county, P40 & t20) is around 20.. 1st year was very easy..
> 
> & also how to spin bowl ?? i use a local gamepad ( quantum quantum qhm 7468-2v)..I have no idea how to activate the spin meter.. :/



I play from time to time . Yes it gets harder the more you go into career. 

In order to spin you need to either rotate the Right Analog stick in the correct direction.


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have just started this game . batting is much harder than any other cricket game out there . I am not able to score past 20s in career need to practice a lot I guess .


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> I have just started this game . batting is much harder than any other cricket game out there . I am not able to score past 20s in career need to practice a lot I guess .



I average 31 in test , about 55 in odi and 93 in T20.


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 29, 2015)

On which difficulty are you playing and how to bat well .. Guide me because I am failing to score big and I am playing on pro


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 29, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> On which difficulty are you playing and how to bat well .. Guide me because I am failing to score big and I am playing on pro



I started out on Pro level, but it was a bit tough at the beginning..So i made another player ( Tendulkar  ) at amateur difficulty...I am in the middle of 2nd year..my average is now upto 27 something..But the best thinng, My high score in county cricket is 407 or something ( take that brian lara  )..

Will post the stats later


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> On which difficulty are you playing and how to bat well .. Guide me because I am failing to score big and I am playing on pro



Do a lot of net practice. It will make those precision shots handling well.


----------



## ashs1 (May 4, 2015)

This are my stats in Don bradman cricket..Currently in second year ( difficulty amateur ).. Finally got the hang of this game..broke my earlier high score record of 407..it 436 now.  

P40 stats : 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Ud5He1U.png


County stats :


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jAAUMQ9.png



LocalT20 :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/pEfTpzT.png



Selection status : 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/WR0jdDw.png



Sometimes the  Computer sets funny field settings  


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7F8MAMI.png


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

Hey I thought that only I noticed that weird field placement.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 21, 2015)

Sequel to Don Bradman Cricket confirmed for 2016

Source 

Who's excited for the sequel ???


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't think that anyone has even played a game for more than 4 years or so. I am at 3 and now it is getting  difficult every match. 
They better not milk this game like AC series.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 24, 2015)

My best bowling figures so far!! 
*i.imgur.com/TkVfhFo.png
Man.. Sachin never gets out


----------



## puli44 (Aug 24, 2015)

bowling wise i'm easly getting 4-5 wickets per match  in pro 
batting is quote difficult


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 2, 2015)

puli44 said:


> bowling wise i'm easly getting 4-5 wickets per match  in pro
> batting is quote difficult



Compared to batting, I am doing good on bowling.. Bowling has never been fun in any Cricket game so far. Kudos to Big Ant!!


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 13, 2015)

So how many digitians playing Don Bradman regularly ?? I am ready to have some online actions. . Add me on steam..


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Its been some time since i played son Bradman cricket.. Still not comfortable with the bowling aspect.. 
436 is still my highest score for a single batsman...haven't been able to cross it yet.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 19, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Its been some time since i played son Bradman cricket.. Still not comfortable with the bowling aspect..
> 436 is still my highest score for a single batsman...haven't been able to cross it yet.



Ur Steam ID?


----------



## saiyaman (Oct 22, 2015)

I got this from a good deal on Amazon which was 970 rupees.

Started a career as a Fast Bowler. In the first 4 day match I got 4 wickets and was able to bat for 60 runs.

The second match was one limited overs and I got thrashed after I got a wicket in the first over.

The third match is a 4 day and I have not got a wicket. Did I mention that I got thrashed?


----------

